# How to set your profile to not subscribe to every thread



## indyadmin1974 (May 24, 2010)

Edit:

Moved to Wiki:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wi...scribe-to-every-thread-you-reply-to-or-create


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 24, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> I noticed today that when you reply or create a new forum post the defaults are set to subscribe to the post.
> 
> I don't want to do that, so I set my profile to not subscribe:
> 
> ...


Indy,

You might consider making that post/thread into a wiki. Its really good and I appreciate you taking the time to get the screenshots.

Perfect!!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 25, 2010)

Doing that now.


----------

